# Where's the BEEP?



## markj (Dec 7, 2012)

Under normal conditions with the Beep turned ON, my D600 will beep when focus is achieved by pushing the shutter half way down. If I set up back button focus method, which has become my preference, it will not beep when focus is achieved. Any thoughts?


----------



## gardy (Dec 7, 2012)

Didn't end up in AF-c by any chance?


----------



## markj (Dec 7, 2012)

No, I tried in AF-c, AF-s and AF-A and still no beep.


----------



## gardy (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmm, that's the only thing I could think of other than somehow it got turned off when you switched to AF-on, not too familiar with the menus in that body though


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 7, 2012)

Same on a D300... in AF-C it wont beep, but in AF-S it beeps... not sure what to tell you....


----------



## markj (Dec 8, 2012)

Got It! Custom Settings Menu>Autofocus>a2>AF-S priority selection must be set to Focus. I had it set to Release.


----------



## TheLost (Dec 10, 2012)

shadowlands said:


> Same on a D300... in AF-C it wont beep, but in AF-S it beeps... not sure what to tell you....



Just Making sure everybody is on the same page.... The camera WILL NOT beep in AF-C.  It only beeps in AF-S.


----------

